# we're calling it yeti's birthday



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

its the best guess we could make, his mom kept him and his sister secret till they were about a month old, none off the ladies would sit with him for a pic, but simons cat came for a visit..(had to do it)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! That is so cute.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Cute pics! I love Simon's Cat in there.  Happy birthday Yeti! How old is he now?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeti is really cute, and he has really beautiful blue eyes  Happy Birthday, Yeti


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

he has 6 toes on the fronts(you should see him palm and dribble balls) the rears have 7, so 26 total compared to 18 on a "normal" cat.. (he is way to silly to be normal) 28 would tie the proven record...


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

AW! Happy Birthday Yeti!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

That's awesome....Happy Birthday, Yeti! (belated now)


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

its his 1st birthday "I is a kitten no more, is now a cat"


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He is so handsome, extra toes and all.  I still consider a year old a "kitten"...thats probably because Alice is a year and a half, and she's still a kitten at heart, the naughty little girl, heh.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Time Bandit said:


> He is so handsome, extra toes and all.  I still consider a year old a "kitten"...thats probably because Alice is a year and a half, and she's still a kitten at heart, the naughty little girl, heh.


My Star is 6 years old and still acts and looks like a kitten. Well, his face still has that "kitteny" look to it. His body looks like a full grown cat.


----------



## DarkMonkey (May 31, 2011)

They look like the best of friends Yeti is a very cute cat, with a great name to boot!


----------

